# Cane in the car.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cane in the car.
If you use a cane as I do you may hate as I did what a pain it is to manage it in the car. It would slide around in a turn. It was in the way for a passenger in the front or back seats. I got some bungee cord for the car from Harborfreight and in the pack were some short ones. I Hook one to both head rest posts and pulled it around cane and hooked back to the post. Works great. It holds the cane in place and out of every ones way and is easy to get to. This may just be a new idea to me, but friends have said great idea and have done it. So I am just sharing a thought.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The day may come; that's one reason why I became interested in walking sticks in the first place, barking hip and knees.

I've thought about putting a gun rack in my pickup to hold a few sticks, but they'd have to be the shorter ones.

I'll remember your bungee cord trick!

Good luck with the storm. I have a friend who parked a trailer in his yard in the 5th Ward, NO, while rebuilding. Seven years in Houston also made us appreciate the dangers more.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice idea .
have the same troulbe with hiking poles in the car .
I dont need a walking stick yet nor a hiking pole really but there useful for knocking brush out of the way and on wet slippery ground ,i just see then as fun things.
Hope the strom not to bad ,we had our share over christmas but more fortunate than lots of people her whoe got flooded out


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great idea. Amazing stuff bungee cord, almost as useful as duct tape!

Our hiking sticks go in the covered bed of our little pick up truck.

When we are camping in the motorhome they go under the couch.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

That is a useful tip! I can see where this bungee cord application can be used for securing other items in the car as well.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great idea CV3! Be careful there MJC4 -- that's almost heresy talking about the hanymans secret weapon like that!


----------

